# Herbs for use during Pregnancy



## RyvreWillow (Mar 6, 2005)

Herbs for use during Pregnancy

Agave (avoid during pregnancy)
Agrimony (avoid during pregnancy)
Alder Buckthorn (use under medical supervison during pregnancy and while breastfeeding)
Allspice (safe)
Aloe (avoid taking internally during pregnancy)
Angelica (avoid during pregnancy)
Anise (avoid using more than culinary amounts during pregnancy due to estrogenlike effects)
Anise Hyssop (safe)
Artichoke (safe)
Astragalus (safe)
Avens (safe)
Barberry (avoid during pregnancy, stimulates uterus)
Basil (safe, but avoid oil during pregnancy)
Bay Leaf (avoid using medicinally duing pregnancy as it may cause uterine bleeding)
Bilberry (safe)
Bistort (safe)
Black Cohosh (avoid during pregnancy)
Black Currant (safe)
Black Cumin (avoid during pregnancy)
Black Elder (safe)
Black Mustard (not for use of children under 6)
Blackberry (safe)
Blackthorn (safe)
Bladderwrack (not for use during pregnancy or while breastfeeding)
Blessed Thistle (avoid during pregnancy; boosts breastmilk production!)
Blue Cohosh (avoid during pregnancy)
Bogbean (safe)
Buckthorn (not for use during pregnancy or while breastfeeding)
Buckwheat (safe)
Bugleweed (safe)
Burdock (safe)
Calendula (avoid during pregnancy)
Camphor (not for use of infants or small children)
Caraway (safe; stimulates milk production and relieves colic)
Cardamom (safe)
Castor Bean (these must never be eaten by anyone--1 can kill a child; oil not for use during pregnancy)
Catnip (avoid during pregnancy)
Cayenne Pepper (safe)
Celery (safe in small amounts during pregnancy; diuretic)
Greater Celandine (always to be used under medical supervision)
Lesser Celandine (safe)
Centaury (safe)
Chamomile (safe; avoid large amounts during first trimester, and if prone to miscarriage)
Chervil (safe)
Chickweed (safe)
Chicory (safe)
Chinese Lantern (safe)
Chives (safe)
Cinnamon (avoid large doses during pregnancy)
Clematis (not for use during pregnancy or while breastfeeding)
Cloves (safe)
Club Moss (safe)
Coltsfoot (not for use during pregnancy, while breastfeeding, or of small children)
Comfrey (avoid during pregnancy)
Common Mallow (safe)
Coriander (safe)
Corn Poppy (use under medical supervision during pregnancy)
Cornflower (safe)
Cotton Root (avoid during pregnancy)
Couchgrass (safe)
Cowslip (avoid during pregnancy)
Cranberry (safe)
Daisy (safe)
Dandelion (safe)
Dead Nettle (safe)
Devil's Bit (safe)
Dill (safe; promotes lactation and eases colic)
Dong Quai (avoid during pregnancy)
Echinacea (safe)
Elecampane (avoid during pregnancy and while breastfeeding)
Ephedra (avoid during pregnancy)
Eucalyptus (avoid taking internally during pregnancy; not recommended for children under 2)
Evening Primrose (safe)
Eyebright (safe)
Fennel (safe; increases milk supply)
Fenugreek (safe)
Feverfew (avoid during pregnancy)
Figwort (safe)
Fireweed (safe)
Flax (safe)
Foxglove (always use extreme caution)
Fumitory (safe)
Garlic (safe)
Gentian (avoid during pregnancy)
Geranium (safe)
Ginger (safe in low doses, under 2 grams/day; helps relieve morning sickness)
Ginko (safe)
Ginseng (avoid during pregnancy)
Goldenrod (safe)
Goldenseal (avoid during pregnancy)
Gotu Kola (avoid during pregnancy; not for children under 6)
Great Burnet (safe)
Green Tea (safe)
Guarana (avoid during pregnancy; not for use of children)
Hawkweed (safe)
Hawthorn (safe)
Heather (safe)
Hollyhock (safe)
Hops (avoid during pregnancy)
Horehound (safe)
Horseraddish (avoid during pregnancy; may induce labor)
Horsetail (avoid during pregnancy and while breastfeeding; not for use of young children)
Hyssop (avoid during pregnancy; possible uterine stimulant)
Iceland Moss (safe)
Ground Ivy (safe)
Ivy (safe--only used in homeopathic preparations)
Juniper Berry (avoid during pregnancy and while breastfeeding)
Kava Kava (avoid during pregnancy and while breastfeeding)
Kidney Vetch (safe)
Knotweed (safe)
Lady's Mantle (avoid during pregnancy; stimulates and tones the uterus)
Lady's-smock (safe)
Lavender (safe)
Lemon Balm (safe; soothes morning sickness and may alleviate postpartum depression)
Lemongrass (safe)
Licorice (avoid during pregnancy)
Linden (safe)
Liverleaf (safe)
Lovage (avoid during pregnancy; large amounts may cause miscarriage)
Lungwort (safe)
Mace (safe)
Marsh Mallow (safe)
Marjoram (avoid large/medicinal amounts during pregnancy)
Masterwort (safe)
Meadow Saffron (always use under extreme medical supervision, extremely toxic)
Meadowsweet (safe)
Melilot (avoid during pregnancy and while breastfeeding)
Milk Thistle (safe)
Moneywort (safe)
Motherwort (avoid during pregnancy and menstruation; causes heavy uterine bleeding)
Mugwort (avoid during pregnancy and while nursing; causes contractions)
Mullein (safe)
Mustard (safe)
Myrrh (avoid using internally during pregnancy)
Nasturtium (safe)
Nettles (safe)
Noble Fir (safe)
Nutmeg (avoid large amounts during pregnancy; may cause miscarriage)
Oats (safe)
Onion (safe)
Oregano (avoid medicinal amounts during pregnancy)
Orris Root (safe)
Parsley (avoid large/medicinal amounts during pregnancy; may cause contractions; helps tone uterus after birth and promotes lactation)
Parsnip (safe)
Passionflower (safe)
Pellitory (safe)
Pennyroyal (avoid during pregnancy)
Pepper (safe)
Peppermint (safe; soothes morning sickness; not for internal use of children under 3)
Pipsissewa (safe)
Plantain (safe)
Poke Root (avoid during pregnancy)
Poplar (safe)
Psyllium (safe)
Pumpkin (safe)
Pussytoes (safe)
Purslane (avoid during pregnancy; may cause contractions)
Ramsons (safe)
Raspberry (safe, but avoid in early pregnancy; tones uterus especially in the last 6-8 weeks of pregnancy)
Red Clover (safe)
Rhubarb (avoid large/medicinal amounts during pregnancy; not for children under 12)
Rose Hips (safe)
Rosemary (avoid during pregnancy; may cause premature contractions)
Sage (avoid large/medicinal amounts during pregnancy)
St. John's Wort (safe)
Saffron (safe)
Sage (safe, but has mild estrogen-like effects)
Salad Burnet (safe)
Sanicle (safe)
Savory (safe)
Saw Palmetto (avoid during pregnancy; estrogen-like effects)
Sea Buckthorn (safe)
Sea Holly (safe)
Seneca Snakeroot (safe)
Senna (avoid during pregnancy and while nursing; not for use of children under 12)
Shepherd's Purse (avoid during pregnancy; stimulates contractions during labor; alleviates excessive bleeding following childbirth)
Sesame (safe)
Siberian Ginseng (safe)
Silverweed (safe)
Skullcap (safe)
Soapwort (safe)
Sorrel (safe)
Spiny Restharrow (avoid during pregnancy)
Spoonwort (safe)
Sweet Cicely (safe)
Sweet Flag (avoid during pregnancy)
Sweet Woodruff (avoid during pregnancy)
Tarragon (safe)
Thyme (avoid large/medicinal amounts during pregnancy; uterine stimulant)
Toadflax (safe)
Tormentil (safe)
Tumeric (avoid during pregnancy; not for use of children under 2)
Uva-ursi (safe)
Valerian (safe)
Veronica (safe)
Vervain (avoid during pregnancy; stimulates uterus and may cause premature labor
Violet (safe)
Vitex (avoid during pregnancy; stimulates milk production)
Watercress (safe)
Wild Pansy (safe)
Wild Strawberry (safe)
Wild Thyme (avoid during pregnancy)
Wild Yam (this one is controversial; some herbalists say to avoid during pregnancy and others claim it reduces the risk of miscarriage and eases labor pains)
Willow (safe)
Witch Hazel (safe)
Wood Betony (safe)
Woodruff (avoid during pregnancy)
Yarrow (avoid during pregnancy; may be a uterine stimulant)

*** "safe" means there are no specific warnings against using this herb, in normal amounts, during pregnancy. Anything can be unsafe without moderation. Some herbs that are labled "avoid" may have benefits that outweigh the risks; always consult a professional. Always research an herb before using; it's always best to get medical advice before treating yourself.

Copyright 2005 by Michelle Amann


----------



## RyvreWillow (Mar 6, 2005)

i made some very important changes, so if you've already looked at this, please check it out again!


----------



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyvreWillow*
i made some very important changes, so if you've already looked at this, please check it out again!

You're the best!! Thanks for providing this!


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Comfrey is actually contraindicated for use during pregnancy...not safe

Ginger can be safe and is good for nausea, however, in large amounts (more than 1-2 grams per day) it has been associated with miscarriage, so it's advised not to take it at all during the first trimester if there is a history of miscarriage.

Chamomile is generally safe and indeed beneficial, but women with history of miscarriage are not supposed to exceed 1 cup per day during the first four mos. because it has been known to promote menstruation.

I don't know if there are others, but these ones jumped out at me.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Blessed Thistle and Ginseng are also both NOT safe during pg.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

btw Dong Quai (angelica sinensis) is contraindicated during pg and while bf.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I think it is a good idea to provide a list of what is safe or counter-indicated in pregnancy

I have a few I would quibble with
"Bladder-wrack (not for use during pregnancy or while breast-feeding)", I think can be useful for thyroid support and some women need this in pregnancy

"Angelica" we use to help deliver a retained placenta and I usually consider its use in pregnancy counter-indicated- maybe as it is used in England as a flavoring it would be ok but not medicinal amounts like a dropper full
"cinnamon" I am not sure what large dose means but is use as a powder in 1/4 tsp doses to help regulate blood sugar levels

"comfrey" is no longer considered safe for internal use- because of PAs, there are some companies who have had their comfrey tested and sell them for internal use ( actually large commercially farmed hybreds have the most PAs)

"Rhubarb (avoid during pregnancy; not for children under 12)" I would say don't eat more than 1 piece of pie in a day-- it is related to yellow dock and has similar effects on the intestines

"Thyme" in culinary amounts or as in breathing thyme tea for a head cold are ok-- don't know why it is considered counter-indicated

here is a web address of Michael Moore's counter-indicateds if you don't want to read it in text format there is a down loadable PDF file as well at that web site

http://www.swsbm.com/ManualsMM/HerbMedContra1.txt


----------



## RyvreWillow (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the corrections and link









i was trying to avoid getting my info from websites, because most people don't cite their sources, blah, and my resources don't list *everything* so i really appreciate the help









I updated the list, and added to my "disclaimer" haha. Maybe we could start a whole new thread for herbs to use during birth? That's a whole other field of knowledge, so i'm not even going to try to get it all on here!


----------



## SimplyMama (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the list! I have a peri-massage oil from Wishgarden that I was considering using in the last weeks of pregnancy (I'm 25wks now)...it contains comfry and I think sage...is that a no-no? Also, I have a body lotion (Glysomed) that lists castor oil as an ingredient. *sigh* Should I switch, or are tiny amounts probably OK taken externally?


----------



## RyvreWillow (Mar 6, 2005)

I would avoid the massage oil until labor begins (or needs to begin) because Sage oil can cause contractions. I can't find anything about Comfrey oil, but since the herb is contraindicted during pregnancy, it's safest to assume the oil is as well. I'm still looking for info about Castor oil...

mwherbs can probably tell you more about the use of the massage oil in general.


----------



## SimplyMama (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank You! I'm putting the oil back into my birth kit, for later!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyvreWillow*
I would avoid the massage oil until labor begins (or needs to begin) because Sage oil can cause contractions. I can't find anything about Comfrey oil, but since the herb is contraindicted during pregnancy, it's safest to assume the oil is as well. I'm still looking for info about Castor oil...

mwherbs can probably tell you more about the use of the massage oil in general.

I think you should also use your own discretion. infused sage oil is not the same as (or as strong rather) than sage essential oil. I personally use a sage infused soap right now with no problems. personally I also think comfrey infused oil topically would be ok really. jmo though


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

oh......make a list for birth and breastfeeding too!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

ok....reread it. Includes info for bfing!







: Sorry!

Thank you for making the list!


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

I used blessed thistle in small amounts during the last 5 weeks of preg.

Dr Christophers tea blend I believe?


----------



## firmfoot (Sep 26, 2013)

RyvreWillow where do you get your sources from, Im in search of a reliable and informative herbists book.


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice list:thumb.


----------



## nikkim220 (Aug 4, 2018)

RyvreWillow said:


> Herbs for use during Pregnancy
> 
> Agave (avoid during pregnancy)
> Agrimony (avoid during pregnancy)
> ...


Ok I am so confused now. I just joined this site 2 minutes ago after doing a search on ginseng and coming across a thread on this page about it. I have taken ginseng everyday for my last 3 pregnancies (ages now are 12, 5, 4 years old) and the only reason I went to research it is the daily vitamin packs I was using are no longer available anywhere. The daily packs I was taking had 100mg of panax ginseng, so I bought just the panax at 100mg each. But after reading some posts I am wondering if I should not use this anymore? Is there anyone else who has taken this product while pregnant (more than one pregnancy) with no side effects/problems (other than energy to actually live life normally)

Thank you in advance!:smile:


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

RyvreWillow said:


> Herbs for use during Pregnancy
> 
> Agave (avoid during pregnancy)
> Agrimony (avoid during pregnancy)
> ...


Wow! Can't imagine there are so many herbs for pregnancy. Thanks for posting this awesome list.


----------



## blessingwayherbals (Aug 30, 2018)

I offer free natural childbirth consultations, including herbal information, to expecting parents to answer any questions and/or concerns they may have. I'd be happy to talk with any of you interested in using herbs during pregnancy, labor/birth and with your newborn. I am a retired homebirth midwife and have been working with herbs and birth for 40 years now. If interested, contact me on the forum or on my website - Blessingway Herbals. (-;


----------



## elixa (Dec 3, 2018)

I have heard that clary sage essential oil helps in labor, Is that true? Can I use Afida clary sage oil?


----------



## ReneeWiggill90 (Sep 27, 2018)

Is plantain leaf tea safe during pregnancy - first trimester? 

Some sites on the internet say yes and others say no. 
I’m totally confused 🙈😫


----------



## Reggy709 (Mar 12, 2019)

If you can't sleep like me and have tried all herbs / teas / so on. Try special pregnancy pillows. They are just a brilliant invention; I don't know how I used to do without them. With the choice I decided not to bother much, I took the same one that my friend used during pregnancy (just one of C-shaped classical models). My friend now uses it for feeding, says it is very convenient. It's too early for me to do this, so I take a word for it)) But the pregnant belly is simply inconvenient to lay down, it is a complete relaxation. I am delighted with the pillow, it is universal, soft and comfortable. It is incredibly comfortable, thanks to it I was finally able to sleep well and even had a low back pain. Explore Amazon/Ebay/so on and find the model/brand for you. Good luck with a good sleep.


----------



## joannadias (Jun 30, 2019)

Spinach is good.


----------

